# Ausgleich für Schäden durch Kormorane



## Taxidermist (5. August 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerin Julia Klöckner teilte am Mittwoch mit, dass die EU-Kommission eine Rahmenrichtlinie genehmigt, die es Binnenfischer, Betreiber von Aquakulturen und der kleine Küstenfischerei ermöglicht, einen finanziellen Ausgleich für Schäden zu beantragen. Diese Maßnahmen laufen bis Ende 2026 und sollen bis zu sieben Millionen Euro bereitstellen.



Na super, ich lese da nicht das Angler in irgendeiner Form bedacht werden!
Also immer fleißig Kormorane (mit dieser App)  zählen, damit die Berufsfischer auch eine Ausgleichszahlung rechtfertigen können.

Jürgen


----------



## rippi (5. August 2021)

Vor allem, warum werden "kleine Küstenfischer" entschädigt? Die Ressourcen, die sie ausbeuten sind ja nicht mal deren Eigentum, wie es zumindest bei Aquakulturen oder manchen Binnenfischer konstruiert werden könnte. Eine lächerliche Rahmenrichtlinie.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. August 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Vor allem, warum werden "kleine Küstenfischer" entschädigt? Die Ressourcen, die sie ausbeuten sind ja nicht mal deren Eigentum, wie es zumindest bei Aquakulturen oder manchen Binnenfischer konstruiert werden könnte. Eine lächerliche Rahmenrichtlinie.


Vermutlich, weil sie sonst nicht mehr existieren können, da die Schäden an der Geschäftsgrundlage durch den Vogel teilweise immens sind. Könnte sein...


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. August 2021)

Bei dieser Maßnahme wird mal wieder - typisch Deutschland - das Pferd(der Amtsschimmel?) von hinten aufgezäumt.
*Man beseitigt doch immer besser die Ursache als die Symptome zu lindern!*


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann wird es Zeit für ne Umschulung. Müssen andere Leute ja auch machen.


Die sind aber meist selbst dran Schuld... 
Wenn die Politik den Vogel will, muss sie dafür gerade stehen. Und zwar überall, wo er Schaden anrichtet - finde ich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. August 2021)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Wenn die Politik den Vogel will, muss sie dafür gerade stehen. Und zwar überall, wo er Schaden anrichtet - finde ich.



Da stimme ich im Prinzip zu aber die Subventionen treffen die Falschen.
Das Geld sollte besser 1:1 in den Wiederaufbau der Fischbestände fließen, als in die Taschen derer sich sowieso auf Kosten des Allgemeingutes Natur(in diesem Fall Fisch) bereichern (Aquakulturen mal außen vor - die sind ein anderes Problem) .
Der Schaden entsteht dem Ökosystem - nicht den Fischern!
Die können meinetwegen gern eine Umschulung machen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. August 2021)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Vermutlich, weil sie sonst nicht mehr existieren können, da die Schäden an der Geschäftsgrundlage durch den Vogel teilweise immens sind. Könnte sein...


Die Geschäftsgrundlage vieler "Küstenfischer besteht darin, zu ernten was Angler gesät haben (Meerforelle, Lachs u.Aal)
jetzt werden sie entschädigt, weil der Kormoran statt sie selbst andere Leute um den Lohn ihrer Arbeit bringen.

irgendwie pervers


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. August 2021)

Reh und Schwarzwild werden runter geschossen, wenn es dadurch große Schäden gibt.
Ratten werden bekämpft,wenn sie Überhand nehmen.Aber beim Kormoran wird einfach nicht
durch gegriffen.Die wurden unter Naturschutz gestellt und dann hat sich da, jahrelang kein
Schwein, mehr drum gekümmert.Ergebnis.............oh die fressen uns ja, die ganzen Fische weg.
Julia und die EU im jahrelangem Tiefschlaf .Jetzt wird ein bisschen Geld gezückt,um etwas
Hitze, bei den betroffenen Fischern aus dem Ofen zu nehmen. Der eine Satz sagt aber schon alles..................

Mit der Rahmenrichtlinie haben die Bundesländer im Falle eines konkreten Schadens die Möglichkeit, einen Ausgleich zu zahlen.

Die Möglichkeit   ???  so,so................. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch..........................


----------



## thanatos (5. August 2021)

irgend wie ist es für mich nicht nachvollziebar warum wieder unsere Steuergelder 
verpulvert werden - sollen doch die zur Kasse gebeten werden die diesen Schutz
durchgesetzt haben . 
In der Ostzone war wohl das meiste  aber in der Beziehung Bestandspflege
waren wir der heutigen Gesellschaft weit voraus - die Bestände wurden 
auf ein vernünftiges Maß durch Bejagung erhalten . Nein ich habe nichts gegen 
Kormorane - nur ihre Vermehrung sollte reguliert werden - aber hier geht 
es um zig Wählerstimmen von Menschen die einen Sperling nicht von einem
Pelikan unterscheiden können . 
P.s. in der Ostzone hatten wir ja auch nur die Wahl -wählen gehen oder nicht .


----------



## Seele (5. August 2021)

Immerhin ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, wenn es auch nur ein winziger Tapser zur Seite ist während der ganze Marathon noch vor einem liegt.


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. August 2021)

Doch wie lange sollen die Zahlungen gemacht werden ?
Bis viele Gewässer komplett leer gefressen worden sind.
Oder die Kormorane selbst verhungern,weil nicht mehr
genug Fisch da ist,oder weiter ziehen und andere Gewässer platt
machen.In den Regionen wird dann auch wieder an betroffene
Fischer gezahlt ? Das ist eine Schnur ohne Ende und der Geld -Kuchen
der verteilt werden soll,wird dann immer kleiner und kleiner.
Spätestens,wenn dann irgendwann weniger, oder gar kein Geld mehr
kommt, werden die Stimmen der betroffenen Fischern wieder lauter und lauter.

Mahlzeit.................................









						Fischerei & Räucherei - Der Kormoran
					

Fischerei & Räucherei, Ascheberg (Holstein)




					www.fischereilasner.de


----------



## ragbar (6. August 2021)

Überall nimmt in Europa der Kormoran überhand, nur nicht in Russland?
Wie das?
Da sollen sich auch diese Gänse,deren Kot so oft die Liegeflächen in den Naturseebädern und Parks hierzulande die Fuß-und Schuhsohlen der Badenden und Sportler beschmutzen, nicht trauen, sich niederzulassen?
Was machen die Osteuropäer,hier Russen, anders?
Die müssen sozialverträglichere Wildtiere haben, die verstehen,was wir mögen und was nicht.
Können wir nicht lernen, diese Tiere dazu zu bewegen,zu verstehen?

Btw,: Sollten irgendwelche Vögel meinem Arbeitskollegen aus Russland die kleinen Weißfische streitig machen, die er so gern fängt(wie der sich freut,wenn er genug Kleinzeug gefangen hat),aufm Balkontrocknet und beim Fernsehen verzehrt, stehen die Zeichen auf Krieg.
Aber das geht hierzulande selbstverständlich nicht. Weil nicht korrekt und nicht vegan und auch sowas essen ist schon irgendwie....dann sollen doch lieber die armen Vögel was zum essen haben.
Ich ess die kleinen Stinker auch nicht, aber gönn sie ihm mehr als den Kormoranen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (6. August 2021)

Servus,
viel Aufregung um ein bischen Wahlkampfgetöse. Lest auch das mal genau durch, 7 Mio für Tausende betroffene Betriebe, reicht pro Laden für ne Currywurst + Bierchen. Seit Luschen-Laschets Fauxpas geht denen der Ars.. auf Grundeis einen sicher geglaubten Sieg noch zu verballern. Sobald die Wahl vorbei ist, werdet ihr von Themen rund um Natur, Umwelt, Klima für 3 Jahre nichts mehr hören. Da wird es dann nur noch um die Kosten der Pandemie gehen, und wer diese tragen muß.


----------



## fishhawk (6. August 2021)

Hallo,



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> 7 Mio für Tausende betroffene Betriebe,


Ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.

Außerdem produzieren Teichwirte i.d.R. kein Vogelfutter, sondern Nahrungsmittel und Besatzfische, die dann ggf. fehlen.

Dürfte auch interessant sein, wie man den Schaden und Schadensverursacher nachweisen muss.

Beim Wolf muss das m.W. durch eine DNA-Probe verifiziert werden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. August 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Beim Wolf muss das m.W. durch eine DNA-Probe verifiziert werden.


Da kann der Geschädigte nur hoffen, dass der Vogel ans Ufer scheixxt, sonst wirds schwierig mit DNA-Probe


----------



## fishhawk (6. August 2021)

Hallo,


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sonst wirds schwierig mit DNA-Probe


Beim Wolf muss die m.W. am Riss genommen werden.  Wenn der Vogel keine Beute zurücklässt, wird es in der Tat schwierig.

Meistens bemerkt der Teichwirt ja erst beim Abfischen, was da alles fehlt.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (6. August 2021)

DNA Proben sind bei Wolfsrissen nur relevant wenn es darum geht einen "Problemwolf" herauszufiltern, der sich auf Haustiere eingeschossen hat und entfernt werden soll. Um einen Riss zweifelsfrei (nach Meinung des Amtsschimmels) als Wolfsriss zu erkennen brauchts keine DNA. Die "Wolfsbeauftragten" sehen das am Bild der Bisse. Es geht gewöhnlich ja erstmal nur darum einen Riss duch einen Hund auszuschließen.

Bei Kormoran und Co. wird das wahrscheinlich, wie üblich, über ein Antragsverfahren laufen. Da entscheidet dann ein Beamter im Einzelfall ob ein Anspruch besteht oder nicht, Ende. Wie das läuft weiß jeder, der in irgendeiner Art und Weise schon mal eine Subvention beantragt hat . Wie schon erwähnt, max. 7 Mio auf 5 Jahre... das ist reines Wahlkampfgetöse, ebenso wie das plötzliche Geschreibsel über Uferrandstreifen, Blühstreifen, Fischtreppen, das Bienensterben und weiss ich was noch.


----------



## fishhawk (6. August 2021)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> DNA Proben sind bei Wolfsrissen nur relevant wenn es darum geht einen "Problemwolf" herauszufiltern,


Dann sind die Hinweise zur DNA-Sicherung und Auswertung  auf z.B. agrarheute.com oder beim Jagdverband  wahrscheinlich  irreführend oder werden von mir falsch interpretiert.  Kann  durchaus sein und ist in Sachen Kormoran auch weniger wichtig.

Würde mich trotzdem interessieren, wie ein Teichwirt nun den konkreten Schadensverusacher nachweisen soll, wenn der Teich beim Abfischen fast  leer ist.

Aber da die Entschädigung wahrscheinlich auch eher mager ausfallen dürfte, ist das auch nicht so eklatant wichtig und löst auch nicht das eigentliche Problem.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. August 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na super, ich lese da nicht das Angler in irgendeiner Form bedacht werden!
> Also immer fleißig Kormorane (mit dieser App)  zählen, damit die Berufsfischer auch eine Ausgleichszahlung rechtfertigen können.
> 
> Jürgen



Angelgewässer sind (in Bayern) auch bei der Kompensation von Bibern verursachten Schaden außen vor. Kommerziell bewirtschaftete Gewässer werden in Bayern z.B. bei Schäden an Dämmen entsprechend finanziell unterstützt, durch Fischereivereine bewirtschaftete Gewässer nicht. Mein Verein hat im vergangenen Jahr 1300 € für die Sanierung von Biberschäden aufgewandt. Die Freien Wähler weisen auf Nachfrage darauf hin, dass die CSU hier entsprechend agiert und sie keine Einflussmöglichkeit haben. Einfach drauf achten, wo man bei Wahlen sein Kreuzchen macht.


----------



## fishhawk (7. August 2021)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Einfach drauf achten, wo man bei Wahlen sein Kreuzchen macht.


Vernünftiger Vorschlag.

Man sollte da allerdings nicht allzu blauäugig auf Wahlversprechen vertrauen.

Gibt ja genügend  abschreckende Beispiel.  Da wurde z.B. vor der Wahl noch versichert, dass man sich für die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes einsetzten würde, nach der Wahl hat man dann im Landtag gegen die Abschaffung gestimmt.

Mein Vertrauen in die Glaubwürdigkeit von Politik und Politikern ist schon begrenzt.

Dass Angelvereine irgendwann Kompensation für Kormoranschäden  erhalten werden, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Und wirklich kompensieren lassen sich diese Schäden m.E. eh nicht.
Wenn der Äschenbestand vernichtet ist, nützen ein paar Euro Ausgleichszahlung auch nichts.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. August 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Da entscheidet dann ein Beamter im Einzelfall ob ein Anspruch besteht oder nicht,



und dieser sitzt in der Umweltbehörde und hat eine langjährige Vita beim NABU, sonst hätte er den Job gar nicht


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. August 2021)

Ja. Da wird regelmäßig der Bock zum Gärtner gemacht.


----------



## NaabMäx (7. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da stimme ich im Prinzip zu aber die Subventionen treffen die Falschen.
> Das Geld sollte besser 1:1 in den Wiederaufbau der Fischbestände fließen, als in die Taschen derer sich sowieso auf Kosten des Allgemeingutes Natur(in diesem Fall Fisch) bereichern (Aquakulturen mal außen vor - die sind ein anderes Problem) .
> Der Schaden entsteht dem Ökosystem - nicht den Fischern!
> Die können meinetwegen gern eine Umschulung machen.



Müssen sich das Angler gefallen lassen, dass wir das Futter für Kormoran und Berufsfischer mit bezahlen?
Auf welcher rechtlichen Grundlage stützt sich diese Annahm?


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. August 2021)




----------



## Brillendorsch (7. August 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


>


und was haben wir jetzt gelernt?


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. August 2021)

merkwürdig, der Nahrungsbedarf eines Kormorans nimmt von Jahr zu Jahr ab, jetzt sind es nur noch 350g täglich.


----------



## fishhawk (7. August 2021)

Hallo,


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und was haben wir jetzt gelernt?


Dass Kormorane in freier Natur  nur "wirtschaftlich unbedeutende" Fischarten fressen und auch nur 350g pro Tag?

Also die üblichen Narrative aus Sicht der Vogelschützer, getarnt als objektive Information.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. August 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Dass Kormorane in freier Natur nur "wirtschaftlich unbedeutende" Fischarten fressen


klar, die anderen Arten schmecken denen nicht


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. August 2021)

und auf Diät sind sie jetzt auch schon


----------



## fishhawk (7. August 2021)

Hallo,


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> klar, die anderen Arten schmecken denen nicht


Zitat : "Das wissen bloß viele gar nicht"  Er als Experte aber schon

Kann man nur mutmaßen, wo sich der SWR-Umweltexperte so seine Informationen holt.

Bei Niels Jepsen vermutlich nicht.

Dass "wirtschaftlich unbedeutend" auch nicht gleich "biologisch unbedeutend" ist, sollte man evtl. auch erwähnen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (7. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und dieser sitzt in der Umweltbehörde und hat eine langjährige Vita beim NABU, sonst hätte er den Job gar nicht


Maybe 
Viel entscheidender aber ist, er /sie ist Beamter und Beamte müssen eines immer im Hinterkopf haben: den Etat, wieviel Kohle ist überhaupt für was vorhanden !
Habs mal spasshalber ausgerechenet, bei 400 Kreisen und kreisfreien Städten stünden pro Jahr und Behörde durchschnittlich 3.500 Eu zur Verfügung.
Das wäre z.B. der Verkaufswert (nicht Gewinn !) von 4k Äschensetzlingen oder 5k Bachforellensetzlingen. Mit "Betriebe retten" hat das m.E. nichts zu tun. Und kommt mal bitte weg von den Anglern, die sind zum Zahlen da, nicht um *be*zahlt zu werden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. August 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Maybe
> Viel entscheidender aber ist, er /sie ist Beamter und Beamte müssen eines immer im Hinterkopf haben: den Etat, wieviel Kohle ist überhaupt für was vorhanden !
> Habs mal spasshalber ausgerechenet, bei 400 Kreisen und kreisfreien Städten stünden pro Jahr und Behörde durchschnittlich 3.500 Eu zur Verfügung.
> Das wäre z.B. der Verkaufswert (nicht Gewinn !) von 4k Äschensetzlingen oder 5k Bachforellensetzlingen. Mit "Betriebe retten" hat das m.E. nichts zu tun. Und kommt mal bitte weg von den Anglern, die sind zum Zahlen da, nicht um *be*zahlt zu werden.


Da hast Du völlig Recht, das kommt ja noch dazu.


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> merkwürdig, der Nahrungsbedarf eines Kormorans nimmt von Jahr zu Jahr ab, jetzt sind es nur noch 350g täglich.


Ja,weil das so viele Kormorane geworden sind,werden die Portionen pro Tag etwas kleiner,
sonst werden die Burschen nicht mehr alle satt.
 Das ist  wie bei einer Geburtstags-Torte,je mehr Gäste,desto kleiner werden die Stücke.


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und was haben wir jetzt gelernt?


Nichts,......aber 213 Sekunden Zeit tot geschlagen.


----------

